

Show HN: Twilight Anti-Bright theme for Emacs & TextMate - jimeh
https://github.com/jimeh/twilight-anti-bright-theme

======
Xyzodiac
This is absolutely awesome! It looks like a mash-up between Twilight and the
Tomorrow theme. <https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-theme>

